# Backing up folders on stock JB



## eszoteric (Oct 20, 2011)

This is probably a silly question but I can't find an answer for it.

I've setup all of my folders on my home screen but I want to know how I can back them up in TiBu. Is it possible to back up the the homescreen layout or just the folders so that when I install a custom rom I don't have to set them all up again?

Thanks!


----------

